# ho scale



## trashman (Aug 6, 2011)

I have hundreds of Lemax houses,people,etc.I do a very large xmas layout without trains. My question is will the Lemax houses and things look funny or are the scales close enough to work, I want to build a layout in the garage for the grandkids because they love the Xmas layout so much and get disappointed when I take it down.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

Lemax and Dept 56 are both in the scale of 1/64 1/48 and better suited for O Gauge or S Gauge and the people from Lemax and Dept 56 are better suited for G Gauge


----------

